

HelloWorld Application For Graph Databases - toddstavish
http://blog.stavi.sh/get-a-taste-of-infinitegraph-helloworld-for-g
A getting started on writing a java application to tag URL's and store the results in a graph database. This article will teach you the fundamentals of graphdb's.
======
arete
Thanks for posting this! Do you have any details on how well InfiniteGraph
handles very large graphs? I've been looking (casually) at Neo4j but it
appears to have a hard limit of 4 billion objects.

